# 哈喽/哈嘍



## kyotan

大家好！

我最近去了奈良。
在奈良有很多小鹿。
在奈良看见过很多姑娘对小鹿说哈罗。

我对台湾的哈罗的发音和大陆中国的哈罗的发音有什么不一样不太清楚。

你觉得这杨说的人应该是大陆中国的人或者台湾人？

这个哈罗在大陆中国和在台湾一般用的吗？

谢谢。


----------



## philchinamusical

台湾地区没有接触很多，不太清楚。
中国大陆地区即使说普通话，口音也各有差异，而“哈罗”如果是指英文里的“hello”的话，那也是外来语，读法更是各种各样。比如我常见的写法是“哈喽”（ha1 lou2）。
而且对小鹿等动物说“hello”，在大陆也是不多见的。


----------



## SimonTsai

哈 (1st, light) 囉 (1st, prolonged)


----------



## dojibear

当中国人说“hello”时，他们会模仿声音。他们不会发音书面文字。



kyotan said:


> 我最近去了奈良。



日本的奈良吗？


----------



## LeonTheZealous

就我个人而言，我会用hello作为同事之间非正式的打招呼用语，并且在我大脑中我说的就是hello，而不是翻译后的哈喽


----------



## kyotan

谢谢大家！
不好意思，我写错了。正确应该是 哈喽 哈嘍。

他们的 hello 的发音不是英语是母语的人的。除了 hello 以外他们都说中文。



SimonTsai said:


> 哈 (1st, light) 囉 (1st, prolonged)



你觉得这里会说这样的台湾人多吗？



dojibear said:


> 日本的奈良吗？



对啊



LeonTheZealous said:


> 就我个人而言，我会用hello作为同事之间非正式的打招呼用语，并且在我大脑中我说的就是hello，而不是翻译后的哈喽



除了 hello 或者 拜拜那样的单词以外你跟你同事平常说英语或者中文？


----------



## Skatinginbc

kyotan said:


> 你觉得这里会说这样的台湾人多吗？


不多.  只在書信 (e.g., 翻譯小說、俏皮短信) 中見過，未在日常生活中聽過.


kyotan said:


> 在奈良看见过很多姑娘对小鹿说哈罗。


那是華人出洋，認定外國寵物聽不懂中文，故以英文試試。 一方面猜測成功率可能稍高，另一方面是大伙兒調皮胡鬧，高興一場。


----------



## SimonTsai

kyotan said:


> 正确应该是哈嘍。


哈 (1st, light) 嘍 (1st, prolonged)


> 你觉得这里会说这样的台湾人多吗？


囉 (ㄌㄨㄛ) versus 嘍 (ㄌㄡ)

Whilst in speech, 哈嘍 is much commoner, 哈囉 may be preferred in writing.


----------



## dojibear

日语有英文“E”和西班牙语“R”（日语用于R和L）。日语没有L。汉语没有英语的 short E("eh")。

美国人: heh-lou
奈良人(日本人): heh-rou
汉语人: ha-lou


----------



## brofeelgood

不只是中國人，德國人也說 "哈嘍" (Deutsch: Hallo).

英語 "Hello" 的標準發音還有一個: "呵嘍" (英: həˈləʊ, 美: həˈloʊ).


----------



## dojibear

brofeelgood said:


> (英: həˈləʊ, 美: həˈloʊ)



我觉得 /hə/ 是错的, /hɛ/ 是对的。“E”声很重要在词“hello”。收听这7个音频片段：
hello - WordReference.com Dictionary of English


----------



## brofeelgood

我平时也说 /hɛ/ 而不是 /hə/，但这毕竟是OED里记载的标准发音之一，我还真没那胆量去质疑OED的权威。






朗文当代英语辞典 (Longman Dictionary) 也录有几段完整句的音频，其中一两个听起来也像是 /hə/ 多于 /hɛ/，我听了几遍也开始觉得顺耳了。


----------



## dojibear

朗文当代英语词典也显示英国拼写“hello”，“hallo”，“hullo”。

所以我同意, 有多个发音。


----------



## HolyUnicorn

挪威语里也是"hallo".


----------

